# Scroll-Rad in java



## Spöö (2. Sep 2003)

tach zusammen

gibt es eine möglichkeit in einem java-gui (awt) das scroll-rad der maus zu unterstützen.

vielen dank für eine antwort spöö


----------



## seppelina (2. Sep 2003)

du könntest einen MouseWheelListener implementieren.

Gruß, seppelina


----------



## spöö (2. Sep 2003)

vielen dank für die hilfe, leider benutzt der auftraggeber eine ältere java version, die dieses interface noch nicht beinhaltet, naja da ist er selber schuld


----------

